
‘Billionaire Bunkers’ for the wealthy during the apocalypse - jelliclesfarm
https://www.businessinsider.com/billionaire-bunkers-shelter-wealthy-during-apocalypse-2019-6
======
Bakary
If there actually is an apocalypse, then money will cease to have any meaning
and the engineers and workers in charge of the project will simply take over
the space for their own families. Abstract power will be nothing against
immediate power.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Likely true but resources will be available to a select few.

Having said that and setting that aside, this fascinates me because I have
always been attracted to the notion of underground cities/dwellings.

Even outside of a threat of an apocalypse or asteroid hit or whatever doomsday
scenario..what if we went underground and covered terrestrial land mass with
vegetation and trees and prairie grasslands? It’s a great way to sequester
carbon. Smaller communities and networked underground and over ground with
autonomous electric vehicles and indoor hydroponics for annual crops while
perennial food source can be over ground.

Just thought waffling...

